# what side is baby on...boy or girl????



## keepthefaithx

hey all

i saw on one of my favorites youtube channels that she read an article and with 97.5 percent of women (1000 women) if the sonogram picture (vaginal ultrasound) shows baby on the left it indicates girl and right boy! (of uterus)

not really sure why.

but in a study it showed 97.5 percent was right!


hmm interesting.

i have my first sono thursday. ill let you know.

what about you girls who have had sonos

what sides were you babies on. and if you wanna post a pic!!!


xoxoxox


----------



## chobette

First ultrasound was at 12 weeks, 

Second ultrasound at 18 weeks,

We're having a boy
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 22









IMG_3318.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## chachacha

I've never heard that one before. Mine were both on the left, and it's a boy! 

Here's one that's 100% accurate... if you see a penis then your baby is a boy. If it has a vagina, then it's a girl. Works every time!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ya think chachacha? lol


----------



## Wishing_well

If the scan is abdominal, then the results are the other way since its a mirror image. (apparently)

There was a thread a while ago and it seemed very accurate!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

My 2 daughters were in the position ROA all the way through (on the right) this baby has been too until today and she appears to be on the left. On this babys ultrasound some are left and some are right lol


----------



## Emzy1

mines on the left and he is a boy also had one with the 4d scan at 28 weeks and he was still on the left on the pic but he is head down i just thought they rotate the ultra sound thing


----------



## Mrs_X

im not sure what my scans determined, but at 30 weeks he is definetly on my right hand side as thats were all his movement and hiccups are :)


----------



## citymouse

I think that theory actually relates to the location of the placenta rather than the baby.

That being said, my doctor immediately told me it was nonsense when I asked about it. He's done 170,000 ultrasounds in his career and has not noticed a correlation.

As for me, I'm posterior and :pink:!

(That article seems convincing until you realize it is the ONLY reference on the topic found anywhere online--besides other references to the same article.)


----------

